# Questions about Tri Tren



## Mass666 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am considering taking a course of Tri Tren, but have been given different advice on what to take it with. I have been advised to either take it by itself or with a deca by one trusted supplier, and another has advised me that i must take it with another test otheriwse i will have problems.

Can anyone who has taken Tri Test or knows about it give me some advice on which of the above is the way to go

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Test is best mate.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Take with test enanthate/cypionate mate.

Taking with Deca is not a good choice as it will shut your gonads down quite hard.

What are your stats mate..give us a rough idea of age,weight,yrs training etc.

Have you done many courses in the past?


----------



## andyjames (Nov 20, 2008)

Definately go for test. Obviously dose depends on your stats.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

You don't want to run tren with deca nor on its own - not a good idea, infact quite bad unless you want to do page 3. Whoever your "trusted supplier" is doesn't have a clue IMHO, and your trust is misplaced.

I agree with harry on using test with it.

What doses and cycle length do you intend doing?

What is your PCT strategy?

Cycle history?

Length of time training? Current diet? Current training?

Current stats ( weight, height, BF%) and goals?

Don't go jumping into this, without some serious research, as you could end up with some very nasty side effects eg( impotence, no sex drive, breasts, etc ), and not the muscle gain that you expected.

All the best,

J


----------



## Mass666 (Oct 22, 2008)

pea head said:


> Take with test enanthate/cypionate mate.
> 
> Taking with Deca is not a good choice as it will shut your gonads down quite hard.
> 
> ...


am 30, weight 90kg with very low body fat, been training constantly for last 3 years but on and off for 12, training 4/5 times a week.

I have done courses in the past; done sustanon & deca course bout 3 years ago, test400 course bout 1.5 years ago and test course by itself about half year ago


----------



## Mass666 (Oct 22, 2008)

Joshua said:


> You don't want to run tren with deca nor on its own - not a good idea, infact quite bad unless you want to do page 3. Whoever your "trusted supplier" is doesn't have a clue IMHO, and your trust is misplaced.
> 
> I agree with harry on using test with it.
> 
> ...


have posted some info on stats, training and previous courses on reply above. PCT strategy would be clomid, nolvadex and hcg

my goals are more for lean muscle build rather than bulk but i tried the test course by itself doing 400mg per week. i gained 6kg, but lost 2.5kg after a month of finishing. I suppose I would be looking more for a good course that will have fewer side effects and that i could keep most of my gain after finishing

Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

As far as fewer side effects go, Tren would not be the first one on my side effect free list. Loosing some of your gains is inevitable IMHO, and retention is more down to PCT, diet, training, sleep and such factors, although some AAS that give very fast weight gain can oft be the worst ones for loss. If you are just looking for leanitude, what about test i.m. and oral winny? Var is a nice one for retention IMO, although the gains are generally more modest.

J


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Mass666 said:


> I am considering taking a course of Tri Tren, but have been given different advice on what to take it with. I have been advised to either take it by itself or with a deca by one trusted supplier, and another has advised me that i must take it with another test otheriwse i will have problems.
> 
> Can anyone who has taken Tri Test or knows about it give me some advice on which of the above is the way to go
> 
> Cheers :beer:


Are you on about tri tren, or test as you mention both..????


----------



## Mass666 (Oct 22, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Are you on about tri tren, or test as you mention both..????


Just the Tri Tren


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

tren and test is much better than deca....it's not advisable to run deca and tren together due to prog gyno


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Robsta said:


> tren and test is much better than deca....it's not advisable to run deca and tren together due to prog gyno


Unless you control estrogen - then it is fine...

Control estrogen - you will not get prog. related gyno


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

test is still the better choice anyway....


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Indeed all of my cycles include test as a base..


----------



## Mass666 (Oct 22, 2008)

Cheers for all the advice guys, much appreciated as always :beer:


----------



## welshboy123456 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello,

Ive been weight training since I was 15 havnt really got to the size I wanted. Ive heared about this 'tri tren 150' what are your thoughts on it?

Im 18. 100kg. Eat good food. healthy living. hard trainer.

what do you sujest for me?

any info would be great!

thanks,

lewis.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

welshboy123456 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Ive been weight training since I was 15 havnt really got to the size I wanted. Ive heared about this 'tri tren 150' what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> ...


have you taken any steroids before mate?


----------



## funguswarrior (Feb 14, 2009)

you dont mention any previouse cycles, which at your age i hope you havnt as you will gain naturally. Stay away from any of the tren esthers as they should only be taken by more "advanced users" by this i mean people who have been using AAs for a long time. You may be better with a sus cycle. Im sure other people will have different views though.


----------



## welshboy123456 (Nov 29, 2009)

no ... the hardest ive taken is 'methyl 1-t's


----------



## welshboy123456 (Nov 29, 2009)

sory this was to you.

the hardest stuff iv taken is methyl 1-t's had a cycle before holz.

any sujestions


----------



## Bezzy (May 25, 2010)

hi_new_to_The_roid_word_just_started_tritren_and_dBol_any_sid_efects_i_should_worry_aBout_sorry_on_laptop_keyBard_nakerd


----------



## radussslucian (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been reading this thread and I have a few questions.

1,85 m, 78 kgs, 3 years of training , did 1 cycle before with Test E.

I've started a tri-tren and deca cycle 1 week ago, I've had 3 shots of tri-tren 150mg each and 1 shot of 200 mg deca so far.

After reading this post I got a little scared that I am doing a big mistake associating these 2 steroids.

Would it be ok if I stopped the Tren injections and replace it with Test Enanthate 600 mg/week (2 x 300 mg)?

Please let me know what you think.

Thanks !


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I would drop the deca and replace with test... Also run a AI

You running hCG on cycle?

What's your goal?

P.S might be better making your own thread as this one is years old


----------



## dorianweights (Sep 14, 2011)

mick_the_brick said:


> Unless you control estrogen - then it is fine...
> 
> Control estrogen - you will not get prog. related gyno


not true. progesterone gyno cant be prevented/reversed by anti estrogen meds, deca and tren dont convert to estrogen!


----------



## radussslucian (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi , thanks alot for the reply. I'm not running HCG during the cycle, only in the PCT.

I will replace the deca with test e. 500mgs per week should be ok I guess?

I want to gain as much quality mass as I can, but I know Test E should cause water retention.

Should I front-load Test E like this? 500mgs on Monday, 250mgs on Tuesday and 250mgs on Thursday?

Thanks!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

radussslucian said:


> Hi , thanks alot for the reply. I'm not running HCG during the cycle, only in the PCT.
> 
> I will replace the deca with test e. 500mgs per week should be ok I guess?
> 
> ...


Your best off running hCG on cycle especially with Tren as it'll shut you down hard and make recovery harder. Up to you though it's your balls!

Using a AI like Adex at 0.5mg E3D will help with water and bloat from the test


----------



## radussslucian (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice mate, will do that!

What do you think about the front-load?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've personally never front loaded mate... I would just run as normal but if you want to front load then just do 500mg your first 2 shots, Monday and Thursday or something. like I say I've got no experience with this mate...


----------



## aprilelisabeth (Jul 30, 2013)

Joshua said:


> You don't want to run tren with deca nor on its own - not a good idea, infact quite bad unless you want to do page 3. Whoever your "trusted supplier" is doesn't have a clue IMHO, and your trust is misplaced.
> 
> I agree with harry on using test with it.
> 
> ...


hiya i was wondering if you could give me some info for my partner, he's now on tri-tren from JL labs, 150, and hes taking creatine and protein. He's 13st 2 and about 6ft. he takes about 2-3ml a week, what is the best thing for him to do, should he go on test? or anabolic steroids aswell? thanks, april


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

aprilelisabeth said:


> hiya i was wondering if you could give me some info for my partner, he's now on tri-tren from JL labs, 150, and hes taking creatine and protein. He's 13st 2 and about 6ft. he takes about 2-3ml a week, what is the best thing for him to do, should he go on test? or anabolic steroids aswell? thanks, april


he is already on anabolic steroids one of the most anabolic ones there is lol.

he can run it by himself some people have on here and had great results. but most run at a 2:1 ratio of Testosterone and Tren e.g 500mg test, 250mg of tren


----------

